# Plow Geometry ???



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been plowing my drive with a skid steer and snow bucket. I just converted a truck plow to mount on my skid steer. When I angle the plow I notice that one end of the plow will touch the ground and the other end might be 5 or 6 inches above the ground. I can get both ends on the ground but it seems like there is an awful lot of down pressure on the plow. I can understand why this happens given the geometry involved when the blade is angled. 

So I assume its normal for one end to lift when you angle the blade? Do I need to add shoes to the plow so that the end of the plow that is naturally on the ground doesn't get excessive down pressure on the blade? I notice that when the blade hits a crack in the drive I feel a shock. I don't want to tear up my driveway. The plow is suspended by chain and does have the trip springs on it so there is plenty of give..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea that's normal, shoes that's up to you


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Your plow doesn't pivot 
To get even wear your plow needs to pivot With that the plow will set level on the ground

When you are plowing is the A frame level


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

The A frame is level when the plow is straight ahead. It doesn't rotate if that's what you were asking but I don't think most plows do, do they?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MNBobcat;1912344 said:


> The A frame is level when the plow is straight ahead. It doesn't rotate if that's what you were asking but I don't think most plows do, do they?


You ever heard of Western pivot bar on the ultra Mounts Western came out with to solve the problem you are having

My new Power plow its on my Skid it pivots its a Pro Tech 
I know a lot of New Skid plow offer that So the cutting edge will wear even


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Something is wrong, can you post pics? Something twisted or out of Sq or level.


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1912541 said:


> Something is wrong, can you post pics? Something twisted or out of Sq or level.


I took a photo and studied it for a few minutes and I see the problem. Apparently the A-frame has to be level not only left and right (which it is) but also front and rearwards as well. Next time I'm in the garage I'll adjust the front-end loader arm height to level the a-frame front and rearwards and see what that does. It puts the A-frame pretty low to the ground though.

I always assumed the A-frame didn't need to be level front and back.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Always need to be level. But for your application it's not as critical.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Front to back is the most important. If the back is to high, when angle left, the right will be high and vice versa. Same to be said if the front is high except angled left, the left will be up in the air.

Drop the plow off the machine, block the rear of A up to level. Now drop the arms on the machine all the way down. Curl the plate to about a right angle and that's where mounting pins should connect to the plate.


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 6, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1912614 said:


> Front to back is the most important. If the back is to high, when angle left, the right will be high and vice versa. Same to be said if the front is high except angled left, the left will be up in the air.
> 
> Drop the plow off the machine, block the rear of A up to level. Now drop the arms on the machine all the way down. Curl the plate to about a right angle and that's where mounting pins should connect to the plate.


When I built the quick attach I designed it so that the mounting brackets are at the very bottom of the attachment plate. In other words, its as low as it can go. That was lucky! Because it means I'll have all the adjustment I need to get the A-arms level front to back. Being new to a plow, I didn't realize I had to level it front-to-back.

I have to order a cross over valve and finish up the hydraulics and I'll be good to go. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

